# Instant E-Mail Notification not working



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I've had a recurring problem since I joined this forum. Under my User CP Options I have Instandt E-Mail Notification selected as my preference for when I respond to a thread. Every time I reply to a new thread I still need to go back and subscribe to the thread. Also, even if I do have a subscription for a thread I will not get any notification when the next person submits a reply. I've gone for days without coming into a thread only to find that there were several posts made in response to a question I asked, yet no notification was ever sent. Am I the only one with this issue? If so, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi there,

Sorry for the trouble you are having. I don't see any problems with our mail server. It's quite possible that your e-mails are getting blocked by a spam blocker. 

As a test, try another e-mail address (an actual ISP e-mail address and not a "free account" like g-mail or hotmail) and let me know if you still have problems.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry for the trouble you are having. I don't see any problems with our mail server. It's quite possible that your e-mails are getting blocked by a spam blocker.
> 
> As a test, try another e-mail address (an actual ISP e-mail address and not a "free account" like g-mail or hotmail) and let me know if you still have problems.


Thanks for the quick reply... I already tried it with both my g-mail and my sbc accounts... same issue. Also, part of the problem has nothing to do with e-mail notification. When I reply in a new thread, no subscription is added. I need to go to the Thread Tools and choose Subscribe after I post a reply.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

pjo1966 said:


> When I reply in a new thread, no subscription is added. I need to go to the Thread Tools and choose Subscribe after I post a reply.


Yes, that is correct. Auto subscription is turned off.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Yes, that is correct. Auto subscription is turned off.


Where do I turn that on? I thought it was included with the Default Thread Subscription Mode, which is set to Instant E-Mail Notification.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

pjo1966 said:


> Where do I turn that on? I thought it was included with the Default Thread Subscription Mode, which is set to Instant E-Mail Notification.


Whoops! Yes, you are correct. You did say that in your first post. What I meant is that it is turned off by default until you go into your UserCP and change the option which you already did.

Like I said, I don't see any issues with the server and I am receiving all of my subscription e-mails like normal.

Anyone else having problems?


----------

